# 20 Works by Mozart Every Classical Music Enthusiast Should Know



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

*"The 20 Works by Mozart Every Classical Music Enthusiast Should Know"*

To generate discussion, promote listening, and for fun, let's come up with a list. Please submit up to 20 works. Feel free to talk about each piece, give recommended recordings, etc. We'll get a consensus and tally up the works that are most listed.

_On a personal note:

I personally enjoy Mozart's music but DO NOT consider myself an aficionado. A list like this would be helpful for me in exploring his music._


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

The Magic Flute
Don Giovanni
Le nozze di Figaro
Mass in c minor

Sinfonia concertante f. violin/viola K 364
Piano concerto K 271
Piano concerto K 453
Piano concerto K 491

Symphony #38 K 504
Symphony #40 K 550
Symphony #41 K 551

Serenade K 361 "Gran Partita"
Clarinet quintet K 581
String quintet g minor K 516
String quartet G major K 317
Piano quartet g minor K 478
String trio Eb major K 563
violin sonata G major K 379
piano sonata and fantasy c minor K 457/475 (cheating to get both in, I actually prefer the a minor sonata and the last one K 576)
sonata for two pianos K 448


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Can't complain about the above, but I would add the clarinet concerto and the c-minor serenade.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Both for my own taste and as recommendations, these should be on the list:

Requiem
Clarinet concerto
Piano concerto 20
Piano concerto 21
Clarinet quintet

For the other 15, it would differ whether I would list my own preferences or works someone should hear to form an opinion on Mozart. For instance, I don't particularly like the operas, but for a general recommendation one should include at least one.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Clarinet Concerto K 622
Sinfonia Concertante For Violin, Viola and Orchestra K 364
Quintet For Piano and Winds K 452
Clarinet Quintet K 581
String Quintet No 3 K 515
String Quintet No 4 K 516
Clarinet Trio "Kegelstatt" K 498
Divertimento No 17 K 334
Divertimento For String Trio K 563
String Quartet No 20 "Hoffmeister"
Serenade No 9 K 320 "Posthorn"
Piano Concerto No 11 K 413
Piano Concerto No 13 K 415
Piano Concerto No 21 K 467
Piano Concerto No 23 K 488
Violin Concerto No 3
Violin Concerto No 4
Symphony No 41 "Jupiter"


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Piano Sonata K. 331
Sonata for two pianos K. 448
Oboe Quartet, K. 370
Clarinet Quintet, K. 581
Quintet for Piano and Winds, K. 452
Clarinet Concerto, K. 622
Piano Concerto no. 9, K 271
Piano Concerto no. 17, K. 453
Piano Concerto no. 19, K. 459
Piano Concerto no. 20, K. 466
Piano Concerto no. 24, K. 491
Violin Concerto no. 3, K. 216
Violin Concerto no. 5, K. 219
Symphony no. 38, K. 504
Symphony no. 40, K. 550
Symphony no. 41, K. 551
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Requiem, K. 626
Magic Flute, K. 620
Marriage of Figaro, K. 492


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

These are the Mozart works I would preferably reach for at any given time and which I think constitute the finest of the composer. But I’m not a big Mozart fan.

Don Giovanni
The Marriage of Figaro
Cosi fan Tutte
“Great” Mass in C Minor
Requiem

Symphony 39
Symphony 40
Symphony 41
Piano Concerto 17
Piano Concerto 18

Piano Concerto 23
Piano Concerto 25
Clarinet Concerto
Sinfonia Concertante
Fantasia in C Minor 

Piano Sonata 14
Clarinet Quintet
String Quintet 4
String Quartet 19
Gran Partita


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Operas
1. Don Giovanni
2. The Magic Flute
3. Cosi Fan Tutti

Symphonies
4. Symphony no. 39
5. Symphony no. 40
6. Symphony no. 41

Chamber
7. Clarinet Quintet
8. String Quintet no. 4
9. String Quintet no. 6

Sacred
11. Great Mass in C Minor
12. Requiem

Piano Concertos
13. Piano Concerto no. 17
14. Piano Concerto No. 20
15. Piano Concerto No. 21
16. Piano Concerto No. 22
17. Piano Concerto No. 23
18. Piano Concerto No. 24
19. Piano Concerto No. 27

Wind Concertos
20. Clarinet Concerto

Honorable mentions:
Gran Partita
Sonata for Two Pianos
Kegelstatt Trio


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Only a handful I can still listen to, but never get tired of:

Piano Concerto 22, K482
String Quintet 5, K593
Piano Sonata for 4 hands, K497
Piano Piece, K574 (probably his most progressive piece ever)


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Symphony 41 in C “Jupiter”, K. 551
Overture from The Marriage of Figaro
Symphony No.40 in G minor
Requiem in D minor 
Piano Concerto No. 20

Piano Concerto No. 21
Symphony 35
Symphony 36
Overture from The Magic Flute
Symphony 37 (LOL) 

The Marriage of Figaro
Die Zauberflöte 
Concerto for Flute and Harp
Clarinet Concerto In A Major
Piano Sonata No. 11 In A Major

Symphony 38
Symphony 39
3rd Horn concerto
Don Giovani
String Quartet No. 5 in D major

Honorable Mentions:

String Quartet No 19 
Cosi Fan Tutti
Serenade No. 13 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Solemn Vespers (Vesperae solennes de confessore) 
Horn Concerto No. 4 in E flat major
Oboe Concerto in C major
Sinfonia Concertante


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Symphonies:

Symphony no. 38
Symphony no. 40
Symphony no. 41

I would not quibble with substituting No. 39 for No. 38

Opera

The Magic Flute
Don Giovanni
Le nozze di Figaro

I also would not quibble with substituting Cosi Fan Tutti for The Magic Flute

Concertos

Piano Concerto No. 20
Piano Concerto No. 23
Piano Concerto No. 24
Clarinet Concerto
Violin Concerto No. 5
Sinfonia Concertante
Horn Concerto No. 3

One could substitute Piano Concerto No. 21 for No. 23

Chamber

String Quintet No. 3 K. 515 
String Quintet No. 4 k. 516
Clarinet Quintet
Quintet for Piano and Winds
String Quartet No. 19 "Dissonance"

Choral

Requiem
Mass in C Minor

This list is my favorite Mozart works. If the list were for all people listening to classical music I would substitute Serenade No. 13 "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik" for the Horn Concerto.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

K.165: Exsultate, jubilate
K.219: Violin concerto no. 5
K.239: Serenata notturna
K.331: Piano sonata no. 11 in A
K.361: Gran Partita
K.364: Sinfonia concertante in E flat
K.385: Symphony no. 35, 'Haffner'
K.427: Mass in C minor, 'Great'
K.465: String quartet no. 19, 'Dissonance'
K.466: Piano concerto no. 20
K.488: Piano concerto no. 23
K.492: Le nozze di Figaro
K.516: String quintet in G minor
K.525: Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
K.527: Don Giovanni
K.550: Symphony no. 40
K.551: Symphony no. 41, 'Jupiter'
K.622: Clarinet concerto
K.620: The Magic Flute
K.626: Requiem


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Symphony No. 40
Symphony No. 41
Clarinet concerto 
Piano concerto No. 20
Piano concerto No. 21
Piano concerto No. 23
Piano concerto No. 27
Violin concerto No. 5
Sinfonia concertante 
Gran partita serenade
Eine kleine Nachtmusik
Clarinet quintet
String quartet No. 19 “Dissonance”
String quintet in G minor, K. 516
Piano sonata, K. 331
Great Mass in C minor
Requiem
Don Giovanni
Le Nozze di Figaro
Die Zauberflote


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> Both for my own taste and as recommendations, these should be on the list:
> 
> Requiem
> Clarinet concerto
> ...


I don't like operas, yet Mozart is a special case.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I would certainly include 5tet for Piano/winds in Eb K.452
Also, i prefer the wind Serenades 11 in Eb K.375, and 12, in c minor, K. 388 to the Gran Partita #10....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

ORigel said:


> I don't like operas, yet Mozart is a special case.


I like loads of opera, but not Mozart. Go figure.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Heck148 said:


> I would certainly include 5tet for Piano/winds in Eb K.452
> Also, i prefer the wind Serenades 11 in Eb K.375, and 12, in c minor, K. 388 to the Gran Partita #10....


The piano/wind quintet is a piece I did forget about.:angel: As for the serenades, any of the three would be fine with me although I think the Gran partita and c minor are more impressive and the c minor is quite untypical for a serenade. In a longer list I'd also include one of the "symphonic serenades" like the "Posthorn" K 320.
20 pieces is really not much for a composer so active in almost all areas of music, so one often has to pick representatives of larger groups (like string quartets or piano concerti).


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd probably watch "Le Nozze Di Figaro" twenty times.


----------

